# I love Dwight Howard more every second!!!!!



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/8981822.htm?1c



> Above his bed in suburban Atlanta, he has tacked a wooden cross, a framed copy of The Ten Commandments and a hand-written list of his personal commandments. The first one reads:``And it shall (and) will come to pass that Dwight Howard II will surpass LeBron James for the best high school basketball player, college player and NBA player. Amen.''


Call it cocky, call it ignorance. But that is plain determination, he wants to be the best player, and won't stop at anything to get there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Too bad you guys will end up with Okafor. The Magic are taking Howard. :no:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Either way I will be happy, we now have a franchise!!

(Throws up the dynasty)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Both Okafor and Howard have great work ethic.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I would take Okafor anyday over the week over him. He'll be the backbone of the defense for many years to come.

Plus it's had to be excited about a player no one has seen play before, and may not pan out. The kid seems a little brainwashed to me anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/8981822.htm?1c
> 
> 
> ...


I read that in a SLAM article and thought it was pretty cool... I love Dwight Howatd more every second too! And he's a Christian which is appealing to me.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: I love Dwight Howard more every second!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>PejaShoots16</b>!
> I read that in a SLAM article and thought it was pretty cool... I love Dwight Howatd more every second too! *And he's a Christian which is appealing to me. *



Lol I try not to get personal biases (being an atheist) in the way, but the fact that he wanted a cross on the NBA logo? I like the attitude though.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Howard does a mean Dee-Boo impersonaton from Friday. Saw it on ESPN,it was good. I wonder how mentally tough he is though. He says he listens to nothing but Gospel,but NBA arenas blare the rap before games,and I am sure its on in the locker rooms, how will he adapt to certain situations like that? And will he have a killer instinct?


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

a few things about that, lol.

Lebron still needs to pass at least KG, Kobe and T-Mac for best high schooler and I'd also toss on J O'Neal. 

And that isn't a very christian-like thing to say IMO, lol.

I do like his confidence though and his Debo impression was pretty funny last night, lol


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Howard does a mean Dee-Boo impersonaton from Friday. Saw it on ESPN,it was good. I wonder how mentally tough he is though. He says he listens to nothing but Gospel,but NBA arenas blare the rap before games,and I am sure its on in the locker rooms, how will he adapt to certain situations like that? And will he have a killer instinct?


Thankfully all those questions will be Orlando's problem. I'm glad they took him. I look forward to buliding around Okafor for years to come.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ya, I liked Okafor better.

The whole me loving Howard deal was my smokescreen.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dwight Howard is a complete and total moron.


----------

